
PcapPlusPlus v17.11 released – C++ network packet sniffing and crafting library - seladb
http://seladb.github.io/PcapPlusPlus-Doc/download.html
======
JohnX
Fully agree, it contains some great utilities such as PcapSplitter which I've
been used before and served me well

------
James-Chan
Seems like a great library, well documented and cross-platform

